

How can I track or locate every profile I've signed into? - adldesigner

Hello guys, I've surfed quite a lot of time now, and I wish to start, emmm, cleaning a bit my webpresence. Is there a webapp I could try or some method to put some order into this madness?
What I wish to do is to get a list or something of sites I've signed into and close -or try closing- the accounts. I tried Spock (not many results) and Spokeo (paid service) without much luck. Anyone has any thoughts on this?
======
ivank
The best you can do is search your email for account registrations/passwords
resets, or look at your browser's saved passwords.

I keep a copy of all my accounts/passwords in a text file, since I don't want
to dig through backups if a web password gets lost by Firefox. But I guess
it's also a chronological log of every account I have.

~~~
adldesigner
I thought so too myself. I also have a text file backup. Thing is, I started
filling it up not long ago. I'm trying to find all those obscure forums and
things in which I signed up, that I can't remember anymore. Thank you for the
reply, mate!

